# LFD Cam Cabinet #1



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

My latest aquisition from the devil site. A very nice smoke. This is reviewed in the non-habanos section. Very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

What size are those? The look to be about 7 x 55 by the picture.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow.nice one


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

My apologies on the description. These are the #1 size. The La Flor Cameroon Cabinet comes in three sizes: No. 1, which measures 6 1/2 inches by 44 ring gauge; No. 4, which is 6 1/4 inches by 54 ring; and No. 5, at 5 by 50.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice looking smokes. Looking forward to a review


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

I can tell you these, as well as all of the LFD Cabinet Series, are excellent smokes. All specially hand selected by Lito himself.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Those are one of my all time favorite smokes.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent choice, these are very good and get overlooked way too often in my experience!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

That is just way too many to store. I have humi space just the right size for those and would be happy to store them for you.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Those look mighty tasty!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

those are freakin awesome smokes you will love them


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice! Those are excellent smokes. You won't be disapointed.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice smokes-very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

yummy:dribble::dribble:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Man I didn't know the devil site sold good cigars!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pick up.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Man I didn't know the devil site sold good cigars!


Surely you jest! *OMG!!!! he did get them on CB!!!*


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I just had another one of these, and I didn't want to put it down. It's a great smoke!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> I just had another one of these, and I didn't want to put it down. It's a great smoke!!


I just had one recently also and really enjoyed it. I have been searching Cbid ever since.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice!! Those look great!! I have been wanting to try those after hearing such good things


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Never smoked these, but looking at the posts above, you have there a bunch of exellent cigars! Enjoy them!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good looking smokes


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great buy! Good smoke - and I believe it is a limited run.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Man Those look so yummy:dribble:


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

That is one of Litto's masterpieces' that I haven't tried yet. I'm sure it's great just like everything else he does.


----------

